# Stefan Never Updates YouTube, SPoCC and Speedcubes.net!



## TK 421 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey, speedcubes.net is really interesting but he never update or fix the site.
Also SPoCC, it have the 'Veni, Vidi, Cubi" section not finished.

What happened to you Stefan?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 27, 2010)

I've talked to him a bit about speedcubes.net and he's basically been busy with a lot of other things. I'm guessing this is the same issue for the lack of updates in the other areas as well.


----------



## Joker (Sep 27, 2010)

Probably busy, or maybe his site isn't as popular as before so he doesn't care? I don't know.


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 27, 2010)

He's VERY popular


----------



## Joker (Sep 27, 2010)

I said


> as before


He's obviously very popular


----------



## nathanajah (Sep 27, 2010)

So what if he's popular? He's still a normal person, have many things to do other than completing the website.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Sep 27, 2010)

He's working, give him some time.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, what a sense of entitlement...
Stefan has no obligation to you to update his websites or even to host them. Anything that he does is above and beyond what he is required to do. Be thankful, not whiny.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 27, 2010)

Inconsiderate fool. He pays for those domains by himself and he will update it when he wants to. He has no obligation.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 28, 2010)

While we're demand things:

I DEMAND THAT STEFAN FEED ME A HUMAN BABY EVERY DAY. I ALSO DEMAND A KOMODO DRAGON TO RIDE ON.

That is all.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 28, 2010)

He never sent me those nude pics I requested either


----------



## Edward (Sep 28, 2010)

He gave us something and has now stopped delivering. I think we can complain a bit.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 28, 2010)

Stefan <3


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy balls. TK, just about every post I've seen you make turns something small into something crazy.

Silicone can cause cancer? STOP USING IT OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
Stefan hasn't updated his website? CRY ABOUT WHERE HES GONE OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
Whatever your signature said about SevenTowns was very similar as well.

So, if I may request something, please stop making such a huge deal out of nothing.
He will update the site when he wants to/has time/has more info for it. Enough said.

~Chris

Post-Script: Some would argue that I do similar things, and while I wouldn't argue, it isn't constant, nor do I make threads to do so.


----------



## Joker (Sep 28, 2010)

Chris your using OMG alot lately
On topic:
Yea guys lay off...


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 28, 2010)

omg there's a mountain in my backyard.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 28, 2010)

It's only because he said that the new UWR page would be up by the 1 year anniversery of the old one going down. That was mid May. It is now late September...


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 28, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> It's only because he said that the new UWR page would be up by the 1 year anniversery of the old one going down. That was mid May. It is now late September...


 
Oh no, really?

Ahh! The world shall now collapse!


----------



## Edward (Sep 28, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Oh no, really?
> 
> Ahh! The world shall now collapse!


 
No one is being like that...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 28, 2010)

sometimes when a train passes by waffo house, waffo likes to go CHOO CHOO!


----------



## Samania (Sep 28, 2010)

Simple, he has something many of us are lacking.

A life.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> sometimes when a train passes by waffo house, waffo likes to go CHOO CHOO!


 
I'd eat you with syrup.


----------



## Truncator (Sep 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> sometimes when a train passes by waffo house, waffo likes to go CHOO CHOO!


but train never pass waffo house cuz stuck in srow canada ):


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 28, 2010)

Joker said:


> Chris your using OMG alot lately


 
The OMG Alot is said to have great debating skills, of course he's using that alot a lot. 

 had to do it.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 28, 2010)

Joker said:


> Probably busy, or maybe *his site isn't as popular* as before so he doesn't care? I don't know.


 


TK 421 said:


> *He's* VERY popular


 
I think you missed something...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 28, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> sometimes when a train passes by waffo house, waffo likes to go CHOO CHOO!


 
I love how you always stay on topic.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 28, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I'd eat you with syrup.


 Oh no he didn't.


----------

